# Quark preview



## mspain77 (Mar 29, 2006)

Not my machine this time.  A colleague of mine installed the Quark 6.5 update as did the rest of us, and she's the only one that doesn't get the full res preview options in the preferences.  Eas it a bad install or is there another way to fix this?


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 29, 2006)

Go with InDesign. The best fix I can think of.


----------



## BGprinting (Mar 29, 2006)

full res preview is a quark extension! Close quark on all machines Open your your quark folder go to xtension folder open that from the machines that full res preview works make sure quark is not running and locate the xtension full res preview copy it into the quark folder of the machine that does not work if it says the file is already their replace it. If not fixed go to _system _library _application support _quark. Trash the quark prefs. Quark will recreate them upon launch. If quark gives you any reactivation messages you'll need internet access just say ok to reactivate the rest is automatic.


----------

